
Jitsi Server droplet on DigitalOcean in one click - raybb
https://marketplace.digitalocean.com/apps/jitsi-server
======
bythckr
how many users can participate & how long the meeting can be in a "Jitsi
meeting hosted on a droplet"?

They seems to suggest minimum 4gb ram, so $40/mo package. What about the $5/mo
package? Can it be used for meeting of few people? If yes, how many & how
long?

~~~
raybb
Meetings can be as long as you'd like. No limit with the selfhosted version.

I guess DO is suggested 4gb ram to upsell and ensure good performance but
official reqirements are 1gb. Though people on HN have posted that it's not
all that resource hungry.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22760850](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22760850)

